# Anonym im WLAN



## andyK (9. November 2010)

Hallo,

entschuldigt, wenn schon die Überschrift komisch klingt, aber ich habe von dieser Materie überhaupt keine Ahnung. 

Meine Situation:
Ich bin zur Zeit in einer Pension und der Vermieter bietet kostenlosen Internetzugang über WLAN an.
Da habe ich mich eingeklinkt und es funktioniert auch tadellos. 

Nun ist mir aber nicht ganz wohl bei der Sache und möchte mich gern anonym in seinem LAN bewegen, so dass der Vermieter nicht sieht oder sehen könnte, auf welchen Seiten ich surfe oder wie mein Laptop heißt.

Meine Frage:
Gibt es Tools und/oder Programme, die mich anonym surfen lassen und, ich sag mal, meine Spuren verwischen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal,

Lg Andy


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. November 2010)

Hallo,

für die Anonymität des Rechners kannst du zum Beispiel Mac-Spoofing und eine Firewall verwenden.
Damit er nicht mitlesen kann, musst du deinen Netzwerkverkehr verschlüsseln. Entweder du surfst nur noch auf SSL-Seiten (https://) oder du baust dir einen Tunnel (SSH, VPN) zu einem anderen Rechner auf und leitest den gesamten Verkehr durch diesen durch.

Gruß
BK


----------



## bRainLaG (10. November 2010)

Als Möglichkeit, um das ganze zu bewerkstelligen, wäre es auch möglich eine Proxyverbindung innerhalb deines Browsers einzurichten


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. November 2010)

Hi,

normale Socks4/5 und HTTP-Proxies arbeiten unverschlüsselt!

Meine Vorgehensweise:
Ich habe nen Server in Frankreich und einen in Russland. Mit Putty bau ich einen Tunnel zu einem dieser Server auf, und starte einen Socks-Proxy auf 127.0.0.1:55555. Im Firefox stelle ich als Proxy nun diese Adresse ein und alle Daten wandern verschlüsselt zu meinem Server und von dort aus dann (evtl) unverschlüsselt weiter ins Internet.
Hier noch nen Tip: In der about:config den Wert für "network.proxy.socks_remote_dns" auf "true" stellen, somit gehen auch die DNS Anfragen über den Tunnel.

Gruß
BK


----------



## bRainLaG (10. November 2010)

Ahhh danke hatte die SSH Verbindung davor vergessen^^
Im Endeffekt scheint es aber abgesehen vom tunneln, die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein seinen Traffic komplett verdeckt zu halten.


----------



## EnricoX (10. November 2010)

Zu bedenken ist dabei allerdings das man normalerweise nicht so ganz einfach an einen Server in Russland oder Frankreich rankommt... Dabei fallen also zusätzliche Kosten für den Server an. Wenn man das mal gegenrechnet ist es glaube ich sinnvoller sich selbst einen Internetanschluß zuzulegen dann muß man nur noch damit zurechtkommen das dann der jeweilige ISP ja auch alles mitliest was man so im Internet treibt  Aber im Facebookzeitalter dürfte doch der Internetexhibitionismus mitlerweile eh gang und gäbe sein


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. November 2010)

EnricoX hat gesagt.:


> Zu bedenken ist dabei allerdings das man normalerweise nicht so ganz einfach an einen Server in Russland oder Frankreich rankommt... Dabei fallen also zusätzliche Kosten für den Server an.


 
Ich brauch die Server so oder so, also warum sollte ich die nicht auch zum Surfen hernehmen 
Aber an sich hast du schon recht. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre ein PC bei einem Freund, zu dem du halt den SSH-Tunnel aufbaust. Wenn du das ganze noch mit DynDns koppelst, dann hast auch einen leicht zu merkenden Namen für den Server...

Gruß
BK


----------



## Navy (10. November 2010)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> für die Anonymität des Rechners kannst du zum Beispiel Mac-Spoofing und eine Firewall verwenden.



Wie genau hilft das bei der Anonymisierung? Was hat Mac-Spoofing überhaupt mit einer eindeutigen Zuordnung zu tun? Was kann eine Firewall (die auf dem Hostsystem prinzipiell eher auboptimal ist) in diesem Fall verhindern?



> Damit er nicht mitlesen kann, musst du deinen Netzwerkverkehr verschlüsseln. Entweder du surfst nur noch auf SSL-Seiten (https://) oder du baust dir einen Tunnel (SSH, VPN) zu einem anderen Rechner auf und leitest den gesamten Verkehr durch diesen durch.



Generell kann man das so kompliziert machen. Oder aber gleich Tor – inklusive TorDNS – nehmen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. November 2010)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Wie genau hilft das bei der Anonymisierung? Was hat Mac-Spoofing überhaupt mit einer eindeutigen Zuordnung zu tun? Was kann eine Firewall (die auf dem Hostsystem prinzipiell eher auboptimal ist) in diesem Fall verhindern?





andyK hat gesagt.:


> [...]Nun ist mir aber nicht ganz wohl bei der Sache und möchte mich gern anonym in seinem LAN bewegen, so dass der Vermieter nicht sieht oder sehen könnte, auf welchen Seiten ich surfe oder wie mein Laptop heißt.[...]



Hier ging es vorallem um den Punkt "wie mein Laptop heißt" und die Identifikation des Gerätes an Hand der MAC-Adresse 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Navy (10. November 2010)

Die MacID ist erstmal nicht qualifiziert um ein Gerät eineindeutig zuzuweisen. Zudem ist es einfach über den Datenverkehr herauszufinden, wer er ist und welche (gespoofte) MacID er hat. Ich verstehe allerdings überhaupt nicht, was diese mit der Anonymisierung zu tun hat. 

Und wenn man den Namen des Rechners nicht veröffentlich möchte, dann schaltet man die entsprechenden Services unter Windows ab anstatt sich irgendeine obskure Personal Firewall zu installieren.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. November 2010)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Und wenn man den Namen des Rechners nicht veröffentlich möchte, dann schaltet man die entsprechenden Services unter Windows ab anstatt sich irgendeine obskure Personal Firewall zu installieren.



Der Vorschlag mit der Firewall war nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten... Jetzt hast mich auch neugierig gemacht, wusste nicht dass das über einen Service geregelt wird. Welchen müsste man da ausschalten?

Gruß
BK


----------



## Navy (10. November 2010)

Siehe NetBios/WINS


----------

